# Considerations for boarding at a private barn/home?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a situation a little like this, although the other horse is another boarder. The difference between it and a regular boarding situation is that the owner and you must learn to coexist, not just on his property but right next to his home. What if you need to stop by at ten p.m., or midnight, for some reason? Will it disturb his sleep? What if the horses don't get along, or need different feed, or you guys have different ideas of barn cleanliness, or of borrowing each other's stuff? It is just a lot more personal. You will both need to be clear communicators. 

It has been working for me because the property owner is more or less a recluse and doesn't want to be bothered, and as long as we are meticulously orderly and clean (as he is) he is fine with everything -- the other boarder and I do all the work. But I work strenuously to keep flies and smells down, as his and some other neighbor houses are quite close.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Boarding in someone's backyard has its up and down. The biggest thing, to me, is that your personalities and horse keeping styles mesh. Being at someone's house is much different then being at someone's buisness. 

The first barn I board at was really nice, great hay (and the owner gave A LOT), in and out stall, lots of room for tack, a nice big arena, and plenty of grass (hard to come by on Long Island)! The problem was we did mesh well at all! For one she was ANAL about keeping everything just so. For example, if I didn't sweep my outside mats well enough or 2 turds were left in the wheel barrow I'd get a text (with photo) about how unacceptable it was. She was also very into "natural" horse keeping, so much so that I had to inform her a head of time when I was going to worm my horse so she could start her horse in a special concoction so her horse wouldn't get sick from my wormer. She was always trying to shove her barefoot trimmer and dentist down my throat and would go on and on about how vets have no clue about horses. I just had to get out of there! The care was great, the barn was great, but I felt like I was walking on egg shells 24/7. 

The new barn I moved to is the same situation, but the woman is MUCH more relaxed. Maybe a little too relaxed. There is hay on the barn floor, dusty bridles and halter hanging on the hooks outside her horses stall, over grown weeds, stretched white plastic fencing.... I could go on and on! Maybe it's not ideal for some, but it works for me! I get to bring my dog there, the BO and I go out to lunch and go on trail rides, my horse gets more turn out (other BO wouldn't feed outside, so my horse would sit inside for 90% of her day), and the care is just as good! Sometimes she questions be about my decisions, but it's usually out of curiosity, like my PC boots, and if isnt out of curiosity (typically blankets! Lol) she'll ask "do you really think she needs that?" And just moves along. My horse, my choice! 

One problem I do foresee, what if you want to take your horse off the property? Then that horse will be alone. Is that ok with them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My main concern is how her horse will act when you ride yours & how the owner will react to it also.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Before moving to my own farm I ALWAYS looked for more private situations like this. I just liked the privacy I got in them.

Now I keep my horses at home, when I first moved here I only had one, so like this woman advertised for a boarder to be his friend. WELL That didn't work out too well. I basically took first person I found beause I NEEDED someone, Jax HATES being alone for extended periods. Ended up with a boarder that knew literally nothing...I even had to tack up her freaking horse for her...and her horse was just a giant bully. So then my husband agreed to letting me buy a 2nd horse of my own..ended up with a mare and boarders horse got DANGEROUS over her. He was gelded late. So I made him a private paddock and made do because I liked having that little extra income even if it meant dealing with her.

Wellllll then I got lucky! A forum member here got into contact with me because she was looking in the area for board and we worked something out  It was a little shakey at first because I ended up having 4 horses on the property for a few weeks...but I gave old boarder 30 days notice...then was nice and extended it to 60 days...but then on day 30 her horse broke out and ran new boarders horse around for HOURS while I was out riding. So she received notice she had 24 hours to move him lol...Not dealing with dangerous fence breakers with how close I live to the highway.

I feel like I'm a sensible BO, my husband and I are night owls so we really couldn't care less when someones here...I like things clean but I'm not a freak about it...I always provide more then enough hay and clean water. I also give the option to work off some of the board.

So biggest concern I'd have for you going into this situation is how is your horse going to act with with her horse...and does she understand sometimes you'll go riding maybe even for hours and her horse will be alone. At the same time will YOUR horse be ok to be alone for a few hours if she goes riding. No one wants a horse thats going to run around and tear up the place because its buddy left.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

Good questions. She says her horse has gone periods without having a buddy so should be okay if I'm out riding. For myself, Mocha does get herd sour when ridden away from her friends but we're working on that. If she's the one left behind she'll call and stand at the gate but nothing crazy. She has a boarder now who is leaving at the end of the month, and has had previous boarders so hopefully she's realistic. 

She said she asks me to try to remember to text before coming and try to keep visits between 7am and 10pm which I think is reasonable.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Good questions. She says her horse has gone periods without having a buddy so should be okay if I'm out riding. For myself, Mocha does get herd sour when ridden away from her friends but we're working on that. If she's the one left behind she'll call and stand at the gate but nothing crazy. She has a boarder now who is leaving at the end of the month, and has had previous boarders so hopefully she's realistic.
> 
> She said she asks me to try to remember to text before coming and try to keep visits between 7am and 10pm which I think is reasonable.


Yeah those are decent time frames. Maybe just ask if in case of an emergency what the protocol is if you need to come earlier/later? The texting before every visit is kinda weird but I guess you could get used to it. As long as your horse doesn't get super pacey on the fence/try to break out of fencing because worried line I don't think she'll mind the calling.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Because there are only two horses the problem of separation anxiety may have to be addressed. I have to shut the other horse into a 12 x 24 stall when I take my horse out otherwise she runs the fenceline until she's dripping wet and often lame (she is not sound for riding). My horse might well do the same but I ride and the other boarder doesn't so it's always my horse that leaves.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I have boarded in both very small (3 horses) and very large (60+ horses) barns and have to say that the professional large barn works best for me for several different reasons.

For one, I like having a choice between different horses as a companion for mine. Right now my horse is in a paddock with one other gelding and it works out great. But it is good to know that it would be possible to find another companion for him if he e.g. got bullied, buddy sour, or had different feeding requirements.

Also, in a private situation with one other horse, the barn owner naturally will always put his/her own horse's interest first. I looked at a barn once that was meticulously well kept, great care, great fences and great hay, but the bo said I couldn't leave the property to ride in the arena down the road, let alone go horse camping to the mountains for a few days, cause her horse would freak out if mine left.

I also like a more professional attitude. At one private barn I gave notice cause the situation just wasn't working out for my gelding, he lost weight (usually gets fat on air), was very anxious and got picked on by the other horses. The barn owners took it really personal that I wanted to leave, to the point of the husband yelling at me (when I was eight months pregnant). Not a good situation. At the barn I am at now, there is no problem if I e.g. want to leave for the summer and come back in winter, as long as I pay and make sure my horse is healthy when I bring him.
I like that I can ask for changes and the bm tries to work with me instead of taking it as a personal offense against her horse keeping skills.

So yes, it's a totally personal decision. Some people love the close personal connection at a private place. Me, I prefer having a clear contract with clear rules for everyone. I still like the bm/trainer, I still get to bring my dogs, but without the personal drama.


----------

